# Firearm Modifications--sort of



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.sscentral.org/tech/mods/


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

LOL, kinda cool!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2006)

LMAO!  Why didn't they have those when I was a kid!  Very cool!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Lisa said:


> LMAO!  Why didn't they have those when I was a kid!  Very cool!


'Cause they knew you'd use them for nefarious purposes!!!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 26, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> 'Cause they knew you'd use them for nefarious purposes!!!



OMG, someone give Jeff a star for using a big word!   lol


----------

